# The weekend without the other half



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

My other half is away on a hen do in Chester so I am going to be let lose with the camera all weekend.

First one of the weekend...


Sunset by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful sunset :argie: Nice weather in Newcastle  
I got rain all evening


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Lovely colours, crops a little tight on the tree for me.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice shot enjoy your me time


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Lovely colours, crops a little tight on the tree for me.


Yeah - I found it restrictive trying to not get too much "****" in the way including some dumped plastic pipes, a dual carriage way and some bloody pylons/power cables. Was a last minute decision to get out with the camera so had to make do. I think I've found a good location about a mile from here.

Just tarting about with another photo and will post it in a bit...


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

By the way does the OH not let you take photos all weekend anyway?


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

adf27 said:


> By the way does the OH not let you take photos all weekend anyway?


haha - only on a Sunday


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

EddieB said:


> haha - only on a Sunday


What camera is it you have? Looks high quality


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

adf27 said:


> What camera is it you have? Looks high quality


Shot this with a Canon 500D + Sigma 17-50 F2.8 EX.

Coupled up with a Hitech 0.9 HND filter - this is only my 2nd sunrise sho so need to practice more and find better locations. Living on the East coast isn't the best for sunsets. Better for sunrises - hence a 4:30am start on Sunday for me to get a sunrise on St Mary's lighthouse


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Another one from last night


Northumberland Sunset by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

love the second picture, my brother in law also takes picture and says the North East has some of the best shots around


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

EddieB said:


> Another one from last night
> 
> 
> Northumberland Sunset by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Loving that one very nice


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you sell these photos?


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

EddieB said:


> Another one from last night
> 
> 
> Northumberland Sunset by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


this is amazing mate! :thumb:


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Get down the pub!:wave:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

adf27 said:


> Do you sell these photos?


I sell to friends and family - more to cover my costs than anything.

I have a website which I sell through but I don't get any sales unfortunately.

One thing that Phil (Gizto29) and myself have both noticed is that people really like our photography but very very rarely dip their hand in their pockets.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Here is one from yesterday - missed my alarm this morning so not got a sunrise shot. Think they'll be going to bed until the autumn and focusing more on the sunsets for the summer 


Hareshaw Linn by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Whittle Dene by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

EddieB said:


> Here is one from yesterday - missed my alarm this morning so not got a sunrise shot. Think they'll be going to bed until the autumn and focusing more on the sunsets for the summer
> 
> 
> Hareshaw Linn by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


This is a really good shot :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

How's the g+ going, Eddie?

- Bret


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> How's the g+ going, Eddie?
> 
> - Bret


Not really used it much in the last couple of months. Uploaded one today - need to use it and abuse it more!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes, you do. I should hit 1k followers next week or so...

- Bret


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> Yes, you do. I should hit 1k followers next week or so...
> 
> - Bret


1k! WOW

What's the best way to abuse it then?

I use twitter a lot to publish my work via Flickr...


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Liking Northumberland Sunset Eddie, again a tad more space on the right would be great but looking at your composition I think you have squeezed every last inch out of it before whatever was in the way got into the frame!

Is it HDR?


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Liking Northumberland Sunset Eddie, again a tad more space on the right would be great but looking at your composition I think you have squeezed every last inch out of it before whatever was in the way got into the frame!
> 
> Is it HDR?


Nope - used a Hitech 0.9 ND Grad to keep the sky in check.

If you look you can see where the grad ends at the bottom of the trunks.

Location wasn't great if I am honest - more of a drive west - find somewhere I can get a half descent shot and can park the car and stop!

Been shooting sunrises for the last 3 months and found some top locations but now it's getting earlier moving to sunsets! I'll be going West more often to find the better locations.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Another of Whittle Dene - the one posted above has been on BBC Look North Weather today 


Whittle Dene by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice.

The thing I've seen with g+ is simple... a) this is true; b) interact on the daily themes and re-share stuff you honestly think is good and c) get into the shared circles. You must be there and stay there and that means constantly digging in for other stuff to show and tell... doesn't have to be a theme, but there needs to be something at least every other day rolling down the stream.

At least, that's my opinion... and I think I'm going to get asked about it at work as I have more followers than the company does 

- Bret


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> Nice.
> 
> The thing I've seen with g+ is simple... a) this is true; b) interact on the daily themes and re-share stuff you honestly think is good and c) get into the shared circles. You must be there and stay there and that means constantly digging in for other stuff to show and tell... doesn't have to be a theme, but there needs to be something at least every other day rolling down the stream.
> 
> ...


I'll have to keep on top of it then... it's actually changed quite a bit since I was last on it! Will give it more attention and see what I can do.

When I was updating my stream on a regular basis I was getting quite a few followers. Must get back on it!


----------

